# Reticulated Hillstream Loach info?



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

So I ran across this fish in my LFS the other day and I was really intrigued by it... I've been trying to research whether it would do well in my 75 gallon tank but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info online. Most places agree they need really high current riverbed style tank, but yet there are several accounts of people keeping them in low current normal tank setups successfully as long as their oxygen needs are met. My tank specs are below:
75 gallon community tank (tetras, danios, guppies, dwarf chain loaches, eventually gourami)
Emperor 400 HOB filter
Rena Filstar XP3 canister filter w/ spray bar (don't currently have, but will be adding before getting the loach)
Relatively small sized gravel on top of eco-complete substrate
Live plants (aiming for densely planted in back, open swimming area in front)
Driftwood + artificial decorations with 7 or 8 hidey holes (depending on how you count them)
No Co2 injection currently, but might be adding sometime later
50% water changes weekly

I also have an air pump I can hook up to a long bubbler along the back wall if needed for further aeration if folks think it would be needed.

Does anyone have experience with this species in a non-riverbed setup that can chime in on whether they would fit in this set-up? Thanks!


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Still looking for input on this, anyone have any idea? Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The hillstream loach requires temps of 64 to 72 degrees and a fairly good water movement which can be done with powerheads. Peaceful fish but not good in tropical tanks long term.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm that temperature range is a little off from what I was reading... Most of the sites I've been finding info on say they should be in water from 68-75 degrees. Since I keep my tank at 75 degrees I thought it would work.

As far as the water flow bit, I guess I'm not sure what exactly counts as "fairly good" water flow. Would the two filters be enough or would the loach need a powerhead on top of that? My guppies get blown around a bit whenever they go anywhere in the band of water (most of the second half of the tank) from where my current HOB filter flows back into the tank, so I don't think they'd appreciate too much more flow. If the loach does need more current than that then so be it, I'll just have to pass on it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It does require a stream like conditon which in a tank needs to have powerhead.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Rats... Alright, so much for that idea. Thanks!


----------



## lnorth (Aug 1, 2012)

I just purchased one of these today - as I too was fascinated last week when I saw it in the tank at Fish & Fins here in Phoenix. Right now I have a 10 Gallon with just little brown pebbles for substrate. I am transitioning to a 29 Gallon with similar substrate. Over the weekend I researched as much as possible to learn environment and compatibility. I have a albino cory, a dwarf Gourami, a danio (he actually was part of the cycling of the 10 gallon over a yr ago) and three silver tip tetras. I am sort of new to this hobby, therefore I stay away from overly aggressive fish and stay with calm community types. In speaking with the owner at the aquatic store, from his experience with this type of loach powerful moving water was not needed, just normal flowing water something to move the water around. Which I have a bubble stick and the over the top filter i have has a pretty decent flow. They do get up to 3-4 inches, I am taking the recommendation of 1 bottom, algae eater etc. for ever 5 gallons. I do not have a lot algae in my tank, my water is clean in within temp guidelines. I plan on feeding bottom feeder food, wafers, shrimp, etc. just as I do with my Cory. Your set up is far more advanced then mine - I would be happy to share how he does - i think he would be more than happy in your tank. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## gbsfan (Mar 25, 2012)

I've had a hillstream loach in my 20 gal with dwarf neon rainbows, zebra danios, a betta and corys for about 2 months now. I have good flow from the filter discharge, and a bubble wand in the tank, but I can't say I've seen him swimming in either the filter stream or the bubbles. I have live plants, smooth rocks, which the LFS told me they like to hang out on, and some driftwood. He seems to be very happy and healthy. He hangs out with the corys, especially when I feed them shrimp pellets every day. He eats the shrimp, and I always make sure I leave some algae on the tank. There is also algae growing on the plant leaves, anubius and swords, which I see him frequently munching on. He is very active, and seems to be getting along just fine in my setup, and he is quite a character. I would definitely give them a try, if I were you.


----------

